# Router Bit Sharpening Tools



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got some router bits that could use some touch-up/sharpening. What's a good source to buy the sharpening tools and what do I need to buy?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> I've got some router bits that could use some touch-up/sharpening. What's a good source to buy the sharpening tools and what do I need to buy?


Jim I watched this video and found it interesting.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Jim I watched this video and found it interesting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4AtrNXR5Iw


Thank You. I just watched it. I found some sites that sell the Trend Sharpening supplies.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I use the method hawkeyes suggested and it works well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Same as above except I use the ones mounted on a plastic base like you find at PA up here or HF down there.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Which grits do you recommend I get? Trend has a 2 sided card with 300 and 600 grits. HD has a 600 grit diamond paddle file.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> Which grits do you recommend I get? Trend has a 2 sided card with 300 and 600 grits. HD has a 600 grit diamond paddle file.


In the video he is using 600 grit. You don't want to sharpen router bits to sharp because carbide is very hard and brittle. If the edge is to sharp or you might say thin it will break off under normal use and leave a chip.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> In the video he is using 600 grit. You don't want to sharpen router bits to sharp because carbide is very hard and brittle. If the edge is to sharp or you might say thin it will break off under normal use and leave a chip.


The info says to use the 300 grit on tools that are pretty worn.....wondering if the 300 will work or if pro sharpening is needed at that point.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The better bits usually mention something about 600 grit sharpening but that is power sharpening and if power sanding is any indication when compared to doing it by hand then the power sharpening at that grit will be finer than you can do with a 600 grit hone. I would go to the 600 for the final like the vid said to do. Pro sharpening is when it still doesn't cut that good even after you try yourself. Chances are by that time that the geometry is off and maybe the relief angle on the back side of the edge. That relief angle is pretty critical for getting a good finish and it's something that is usually not recommended to try by hand to retouch.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I use the 600, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I ordered the TREND diamond card (300/600) today.
Thanks for all your input.


----------

